# More Pothos Options



## l4nsky (May 12, 2021)

Hola,

I'm a big fan of bioactive and planted enclosures, both from an aesthetics point of view for myself and humidity regulation, potential air quality improvement, and potential quality of life for the animals (hard to really measure the last two). Like a lot of people who do bioactive setups for tarantulas (specifically T's, dart frog keepers are on a whole other level entirely), I believe pothos is the gold standard for its availability, extreme hardiness and ability to thrive in a variety of conditions, and it's overall tropical appearance. My first foray into bioactive enclosures started in 2019. At the time, my local exotic pet store was selling pesticide free golden pothos cuttings by the leaf for terrariums and I picked up 5 leaves. It's hard to comprehend how prolific pothos can be unless you've experienced it yourself. The following picture is a good example though.
	

		
			
		

		
	



All of these plants and their growth are from those original 5 leaves I purchased and the periodic maintenance trimmings I've done in the one enclosure. I have more in my greenhouse and I have substantially harvested quite a lot of vines to make leaf litter as well. 

Now, I'm in a position where a lot of my tarantulas are on the cusp of being placed into their final adult enclosures, and I plan on going bioactive for those that I can. I love the variegation in golden pothos, but having a rack of enclosures with just golden pothos would be quite monotonous for me. Having said that, pothos is still the gold standard and I don't really want to expand into other terrarium plants that might require a bit more care or light just yet (maybe in the future). As luck would have it, I was picking up substrate at the same exotic pet store I frequent and discovered that they had different pothos varieties in stock. I picked up these two specimens. 


They weren't identified at the store, but I believe they are the 'Neon' (middle of the picture) and 'Silver/Satin' (far right of the picture) varieties (the plant on the far left is yet another golden pothos cutting from my original 5 leaves). I plan on growing these two plants out and using them as mother plants to take clones from for my enclosures. I think I'll be able to make quite an eye catching assortment of bioactive enclosures with these used in various combinations and still be able to create low maintenance bioactive enclosures thanks to pothos' hardiness. I'm already pursuing other pothos cultivars to add to my collection as well. Looks like I'm really going to be exercising my green thumb this summer lol.

Thanks,
--Matt

Reactions: Like 5 | Wow 1


----------



## Jumbie Spider (May 12, 2021)

Pothos are great, and is a staple in the aquarium hobby as well (they are great at removing nitrates). I have several all growing out of aquariums, and stretching all across the rooms. I was able to trail some from an aquarium over some of my T enclosures and rack and made the entire place feel jungle-ish to a small degree. In the enclosures themselves, I have some resurrection fern, and various air plants to give it a nice green touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky (May 12, 2021)

Well, that didn't take long. After this post, I started looking into the different varieties available and found a deal I couldn't pass up. I have cuttings for the following cultivars being shipped my way soon:

Jade Pothos
Hawaiian Pothos
Neon Pothos
Marble Queen Pothos
Jessenia Pothos
Manjula Pothos
Cebu Blue Pothos
N'joy Pothos
Pearls and Jade Pothos
Global Green Pothos
Scindapsus pictus 'Satin'
Scindapsus pictus 'Exotica'
Scindapsus treubii 'Moonlight
They're all cuttings, so it'll be several months until I can get mother plants going for each, but I should have a decent variety of colors and leaf shapes for the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1 | Helpful 2 | Wow 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## FragileMind (May 12, 2021)

As a plant collector, I am surprised that you found some of those at a decent price. Jessenia, global green and Treubii moonlights are hard to come by cheaply. I will advise for the care of these plants in the terrarium, that the scindapsus  have different requirements than the epiprenmum. And the N'Joy and Pearls and Jade are more sensitive to PH and nutrient levels in the soil. The lighting requirements are also different for them. Do you have your T's in a spot that gets natural light, or under florescent lights? The "Silver Satin" that you have a is a variety called scindapsis pictus argyraeus, it is known to be very slow growing, but hearty. You will find that most scindapsus put out  a leaf at a rate of one per month per growth point, or slower. 

If you have any plant questions I would be happy to help you out, and if you are looking for something interesting that grows quickly, is vining and has interesting variegation/leaves I would recommend a monstera siltepecana, just needs a little light, they can handle most of the abuse we put pothos through. Another great plant variety is syngonium. They seem fragile, but come back well, and can survive on artificial light. I have a Syngonium Podophyllum Berry Allusion in one of my terrariums.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## l4nsky (May 12, 2021)

FragileMind said:


> As a plant collector, I am surprised that you found some of those at a decent price. Jessenia, global green and Treubii moonlights are hard to come by cheaply. I will advise for the care of these plants in the terrarium, that the scindapsus  have different requirements than the epiprenmum. And the N'Joy and Pearls and Jade are more sensitive to PH and nutrient levels in the soil. The lighting requirements are also different for them. Do you have your T's in a spot that gets natural light, or under florescent lights? The "Silver Satin" that you have a is a variety called scindapsis pictus argyraeus, it is known to be very slow growing, but hearty. You will find that most scindapsus put out  a leaf at a rate of one per month per growth point, or slower.
> 
> If you have any plant questions I would be happy to help you out, and if you are looking for something interesting that grows quickly, is vining and has interesting variegation/leaves I would recommend a monstera siltepecana, just needs a little light, they can handle most of the abuse we put pothos through. Another great plant variety is syngonium. They seem fragile, but come back well, and can survive on artificial light. I have a Syngonium Podophyllum Berry Allusion in one of my terrariums.


Yeah, the prices weren't bad at all. It was right around $70 shipped for the whole lot and the seller had great reviews on Etsy. Right now, the cuttings will go into my temp/humidity controlled greenhouse with LED grow lights for a bit and then I'll probably move them outside for the summer when they get rooted/established. As for their eventual placement in enclosures, the rack I'm designing will have LED lighting as well. 

I'm sure I'll take advantage of your offer at some point and hit up your inbox for advice, but for now can you expand a bit on the pH/nutrient/lighting requirements for the different cultivars as compared to the golden cultivar? I have some experience with some more sensitive plants like Nepenthes, but the whole point of pothos in a bioactive enclosure to me is hardiness, so I'd like to determine now if those select varieties should be included in my vivarium construction or if I should just keep them as house plants.

Thanks,
--Matt


----------



## vurzachee (May 13, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Yeah, the prices weren't bad at all. It was right around $70 shipped for the whole lot and the seller had great reviews on Etsy. Right now, the cuttings will go into my temp/humidity controlled greenhouse with LED grow lights for a bit and then I'll probably move them outside for the summer when they get rooted/established. As for their eventual placement in enclosures, the rack I'm designing will have LED lighting as well.
> 
> I'm sure I'll take advantage of your offer at some point and hit up your inbox for advice, but for now can you expand a bit on the pH/nutrient/lighting requirements for the different cultivars as compared to the golden cultivar? I have some experience with some more sensitive plants like Nepenthes, but the whole point of pothos in a bioactive enclosure to me is hardiness, so I'd like to determine now if those select varieties should be included in my vivarium construction or if I should just keep them as house plants.
> 
> ...


hi, please link me to the seller.

i work at home depot so i usually have my vendors find me plants when i want them. also here is a neon pothos i seperated last week


----------



## l4nsky (May 13, 2021)

vurzachee said:


> hi, please link me to the seller.


DM sent.


----------



## l4nsky (May 20, 2021)

Cuttings arrived, all of them should make it thanks to the amazing packaging. It does appear I was shortshipped one cultivar and double shipped another, but overall I'm pleased. Really getting a use out of the greenhouse this year lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 14, 2021)

Hi, I would also appreciate a link to the seller. I tried, but there's so many pothos listings I just couldn't find it. I'm over here trying to slowly cobble together a collection of pothos with just what turns up at the local garden shop which is just the common one and there was once a neon but it was marked $40 for some ungodly reason.. lol

I would have been way further ahead if I had ordered cuttings back when I started looking for plants.  Oh well, I am stupid sometimes.


----------



## l4nsky (Jun 14, 2021)

jenniferinny said:


> Hi, I would also appreciate a link to the seller. I tried, but there's so many pothos listings I just couldn't find it. I'm over here trying to slowly cobble together a collection of pothos with just what turns up at the local garden shop which is just the common one and there was once a neon but it was marked $40 for some ungodly reason.. lol
> 
> I would have been way further ahead if I had ordered cuttings back when I started looking for plants.  Oh well, I am stupid sometimes.


Unfortunately, it appears she's all sold out at this time. I'll DM you the link so you can keep a watch on it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 4, 2021)

Figure it's time for an update. All of the cuttings rooted and all but one have put off new growth (some more then others, having an issue with the N'joy cutting). The plan is to get about 20 nodes on each plant, make 18 cuttings or so, root them, and make a big mother plant for future bioactive cuttings.


Neon, a classic pothos variant.



Marble Queen. Really interesting variegation.



Cebu Blue. I really like the leaf shape with this one.



Jade. Straight green pothos, no variegation like the common and ubiquitous Golden Pothos



Manjula. The more light this one gets, the less green it has and the leaves just wash out. Definently a candidate for more dimly lit enclosures in the future.



Jessenia. Really nice subtle variegation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 4, 2021)

Global Green. Had difficulty getting this cutting to root and it's slowly turning around. This one is pretty unique among the other cuttings.



Hawaiian. From my limited understanding, it's basically a Golden Pothos variant that can grow exceedingly large.



Scindapsus pictus 'Satin'. 



Scindapsus pictus 'Exotica'. I'm really liking the look of this plant.



Scindapsus treubii 'Moonlight'. Possibly my favorite of all the cuttings I purchased. It's just stunning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jumbie Spider (Nov 5, 2021)

Impressive! Tempted to get a package myself


----------



## Venom671 (Nov 6, 2021)

I know youre looking for pothos, but would you also consider monsteria species?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky (Nov 6, 2021)

Venom671 said:


> I know youre looking for pothos, but would you also consider monsteria species?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be a tad bit too big for a 5g tote, but I've definently looked into them for houseplants. Why do the variegated forms have to be sooooo expensive though lol.


----------



## Venom671 (Nov 6, 2021)

l4nsky said:


> Might be a tad bit too big for a 5g tote, but I've definently looked into them for houseplants. Why do the variegated forms have to be sooooo expensive though lol.


So true xD my mother plant is already outgrowing its pot, frogdaddy.net has some dwarf species of monsteria that are just  but have a hefty price tag as you stated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (Feb 14, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> DM sent.


Me too please lol


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 27, 2022)

Hey @l4nsky , do you perhaps have any updates to the plants and how they are doing. I imagine they must be positively sprawling unless the spiders destroyed them already XD

do any of them have more mature forms?

I have been thinking of getting myself some of the more common ones to spruce up my walls some more  or perhaps some _Pilodendron sp._


----------



## l4nsky (May 27, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Hey @l4nsky , do you perhaps have any updates to the plants and how they are doing. I imagine they must be positively sprawling unless the spiders destroyed them already XD
> 
> do any of them have more mature forms?
> 
> I have been thinking of getting myself some of the more common ones to spruce up my walls some more  or perhaps some _Pilodendron sp._


They haven't quite made it to the spiders yet as the rack is still a work in progress  .

So I'm actually in the process of making mother plants now for future cuttings (and household decorations).


Here's the Neon cultivar currently going through the process, about a week out from being potted.



Here are the new Jade, Marble Queen, and Cebu Blue mother plants that have finished the process. Each one has atleast 20 growth points, so they should just explode with growth as soon as I can put them outside.



And here are some of the others waiting for their turn in the greenhouse. I'm probably going to do all three of the Scindapsus sp. (some not pictured) next. If I can get my Nepenthes and myrmecophyte out of the greenhouse and outside here soon, I'll be able to do 3 different cultivars at once to speed things up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 27, 2022)

Hahaha, as always you shoot for the stars rather than aim for anything less.

I just cut up a few vines myself but instead of the neat and orderly growth tent, i stuck about 15-20 pieces with 3 nodes each into a single small plastic pot with dirt

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 27, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Hahaha, as always you shoot for the stars rather than aim for anything less.
> 
> I just cut up a few vines myself but instead of the neat and orderly growth tent, i stuck about 15-20 pieces with 3 nodes each into a single small plastic pot with dirt


Hey, that works too lol. Pothos is basically a tropical weed IMO. The growth is unbelievable really. The very first picture in this thread is of four 10" pots of golden pothos. Those four plants all came from the trimmings from the original 5 nodes I planted in my P. regalis enclosure.



This is the same four plants in the 10" pots now. I've also harvested atleast half a dozen ziplock gallon bags stuffed full of leaf litter by trimming the plants and drying the leaves.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pmurinushmacla (May 27, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> Hey, that works too lol. Pothos is basically a tropical weed IMO. The growth is unbelievable really. The very first picture in this thread is of four 10" pots of golden pothos. Those four plants all came from the trimmings from the original 5 nodes I planted in my P. regalis enclosure.
> 
> View attachment 419568
> 
> This is the same four plants in the 10" pots now.


My pothos has only one good surviving leaf in its terrarium lol. I think its actually a psuedo-pothos, i dont think its truly a pothos.


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 27, 2022)

Yea, they really are.

Sadly they tend to loose their leaves much quicker than some of the other varieties, which is a shame. Those hanging baskets look like you just brought them home from a garden centre, just perfect.

If you don't have one already you have to try growing the _Epipremnum aureum_ N'Joy , leftmost in the picture, they love the shade even more and keep their leaves a little longer in my experience. I really planted them in the wrong spot xd.


Once all the cuttings i added back into the pot start sprouting as well, it will be glorous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## l4nsky (May 27, 2022)

Lol N'joy has proven to be a bit too finicky for me, probably due to pH.


It actually reverted back to normal pothos. I'll probably trim off the new growth, repot, and try to see if the original node will put off actual N'joy phenotypical growth in a different substrate. Thing is though, I'm doing these pothos varieties mostly for terrarium plants and if it can't grow well in my tarantula substrate plus some perlite, then I'm not going to invest a lot of time into it.

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 28, 2022)

what????? 
you must be the unluckiest person alive.
honestly its just as indestructible as the normal one, perhaps try with more than one node next time?

Do you only have that one tiny cutting?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (May 28, 2022)

Those pics belong in the "what is love" thread.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 28, 2022)

Don’t worry I’ll get you Njoy that is rooted! I’ll take some cuttings on Monday and start rooting them

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Award 1


----------



## Smotzer (May 28, 2022)

@l4nsky  Cultivation note for Epipremnum aureum ‘Njoy’ is they really need brighter light than the other E. aureum in my house. So when I send you them make sure they get the most light possible.

my new mostly pure white cultivar I’ve been working on is rooting right now. Staying stable so far!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 28, 2022)

Hahaha, maybe i messed up then, the leaves i had directly in front of my east facing window, grew much smaller than the ones further back and in the shade and the ones further down the same vine past the window frame got bigger again.


----------



## Smotzer (May 28, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Hahaha, maybe i messed up then, the leaves i had directly in front of my east facing window, grew much smaller than the ones further back and in the shade and the ones further down the same vine past the window frame got bigger again.


Yes thats normal in the locations depending on how much light they get, they get bigger naturally to absorb more light when light is lower

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (May 28, 2022)

I just noticed the _E. aureum_ N'Joy is not only sprouting new headers but is branching at almost all nodes close to the base of the vines i left a little longer.


Truly an awesome plant!


Really hoping the Philodendron elegans and P. mayoi will take off too this year.




These won't be for my spiders but hey if i can get them to sport their mature leaves a few years from now i will be happy .

As you might have guessed i am a sucker for leaves with fenestrations, but i usually prefer the wild forms over variegated ones. The N'Joy has grown on me and is one of the few exceptions.


----------



## l4nsky (Jun 1, 2022)

I decided to speed up the process a bit and started the cuttings for the remaining 7 cultivars/species all at once. I want to get the mother plants established and outside as soon as possible.


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 1, 2022)

Congrats on pulling the trigger and getting to all of them Looks fun!

By the way for next time you’ll have faster root growth doing that scale if you use multiple nodes with stem included, I shoot for 4-5 nodes when doing these types of cutting faster rates and better root development. Less cuttings cut usually better rates.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## l4nsky (Jun 1, 2022)

See the few times I've done multi-node cuttings resulted in less growth points, atleast IME. All the nodes would put down roots, but not all would put off new growth until I cut the stems linking them together.


----------



## Wolfram1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Yea.  

I am not sure if overall growth (when having more plants/schoots) will eventually overtake the faster and more robust growth of multy-node cuttings but they are certainly more likely to fail rooting if conditions are not right.


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 1, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> See the few times I've done multi-node cuttings resulted in less growth points, atleast IME. All the nodes would put down roots, but not all would put off new growth until I cut the stems linking them together.


Interesting, I personally do not have that problem, I also have an affinity for rooting directly in soil as well so I do not know if propagation methods lead to this difference between us. I typically root everything in soil and not much in water so theres that


----------



## l4nsky (Jun 1, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Yea.
> 
> I am not sure if overall growth (when having more plants/schoots) will eventually overtake the faster and more robust growth of multy-node cuttings but they are certainly more likely to fail rooting if conditions are not right.


Well, I'm not 100% sure but I bet you can tell which way I'm leaning lol. Conditions are pretty dialed in as well. The greenhouse is humidity controlled and the LED lights don't put off a lot of heat. It stays 80-82°F and 65%+ RH with 12hr on/off lighting and a little bit of afternoon sun. At this point, it's turned hundreds of one node cuttings to rooted plants so I think we'll be fine there.




Smotzer said:


> Interesting, I personally do not have that problem, I also have an affinity for rooting directly in soil as well so I do not know if propagation methods lead to this difference between us. I typically root everything in soil and not much in water so theres that


I guess I'll have to revisit the subject in the future then. I haven't entirely ruled out operator error either lol. I think the vigor might be tied more towards genetics as well. When I trim back any of these pothos, what usually happens is the last node of the still rooted vine will put out a new growth point and the trailing vine will have a bit of a kink in it. When I trimmed the Neon to make the clones, every node on that still rooted vine put out new growth.

A little too late to try and experiment now lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 1, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> Well, I'm not 100% sure but I bet you can tell which way I'm leaning lol. Conditions are pretty dialed in as well. The greenhouse is humidity controlled and the LED lights don't put off a lot of heat. It stays 80-82°F and 65%+ RH with 12hr on/off lighting and a little bit of afternoon sun. At this point, it's turned hundreds of one node cuttings to rooted plants so I think we'll be fine there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean you’re having success so that’s not a problem the way you’re doing it!! Only wanted to offer a tip of the way I learned and have good results with.

like here for an example I’m propagating right now and this is the way I do it, these could be rooted in water as well but I get a better results this way. One of these Pellionia pulchra is for you and as well as the Peperomia orba. I take about 5 nodes off on each cutting- 3 above, two below, and have about 8-10 cuttings in one pot so that it establishes together faster utilizing moisture at a better rate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Jun 1, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> Well, I'm not 100% sure but I bet you can tell which way I'm leaning lol. Conditions are pretty dialed in as well. The greenhouse is humidity controlled and the LED lights don't put off a lot of heat. It stays 80-82°F and 65%+ RH with 12hr on/off lighting and a little bit of afternoon sun. At this point, it's turned hundreds of one node cuttings to rooted plants so I think we'll be fine there.


Yea, as i said, if conditions are "NOT RIGHT", you most certainly do not have that problem. i don't shoot for perfection or maximum yield, rather i do things in a way that make the least amount of work for me while giving me peace of mind.

I also prefer to directly root in dirt, it saves me the second acclimation period, when transferring from water to soil. Looks nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smotzer (Jun 1, 2022)

For me it comes down to space equation needing to maximize time and space over a shorter period of time


----------



## l4nsky (Jul 4, 2022)

Things are growing. I'll probably pot up the rest of the cuttings this week so I can finish that project for now lol. The mother plants that I've made so far are really starting to burst with growth. Here's a cebu blue mother plant made from 20 cuttings in March.



Heres a mother Marble Queen made from 20 cuttings that was potted up in mid April I believe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 7, 2022)

I have a pothos that is at least 44 years old. I say at "at least because my dad bought cuttings home to my mom. He bought them at a yard-sale and they were according to my mom, just a couple sprouts rooted in a Styrofoam cup. She said "He came in all excited and said 'Look what i got for a dime!" My dad died in 1978, so I just count the age from there because I'm not sure how long prior to that it was, but I am sure it was no more than a couple years if that. Three, tops.

Mom kept it going for decades, until ill health began to taker her. She died and I've taken care of it ever since. It got a bit straggly a few years after that due to a bit of apathy, (mainly forgetting to water it frequently enough) but I decided to rally it to it's old glory last year and it has taken right off again.
I cut away a lot of the dead vines and top dressed the soil, but it is in the same hanging basket that my mom eventually potted it up to, now a "hanging basket in name only. I have to keep it in the glass bowl that was originally intended for catching run-through after watering. 
It is a variegated, but a lot of that was lost due to not putting it outside in the summers. I expect some marbling to return now that I have decided to nurture the plant.

I guess it might be called a "heritage" plant, or maybe a "legacy" plant. Not sure what the correct term would be. I'm leaning towards "legacy".

Not the best shot as the brighter background caused the plant itself to be a bit underexposed. But I shot it from that angle because i realized that there were two other examples of "legacies" hanging nearby. Achimenes plants, relatives to African violets, though I think probably distantly. They haven't been around quite as long, maybe 30 years or so. They won't bloom for a while, possibly later on this month. The only other plants I have from decades ago are a few roughly thirty-year old cacti. I have several more, but I've only had them for a year, after a resurgence of interest prompted me to build a bigger collection.
But this thread was intended for pothos discussion, so I'll shut up now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## The Snark (Jul 8, 2022)

Tim Benzedrine said:


> Mom kept it going for decades,


My mother had a similar one I nicknamed Audrey. Sitting in the afternoon sun it overgrew things so she moved it away from the window. It sent out tendrils? towards the window, crawling along the floor. After a couple of years it got parked at the other end of the room from the window and my brother and I helped draping the overgrowth towards the sunlight decoratively along the wall the entire length of the room. Slow but determined..
Interesting Aracaea trivia. Just about any two members of the family can cross pollinate, even different genera.


----------



## l4nsky (Aug 9, 2022)

All potted up now. It's been a bit over a year since I started out with single cuttings, but I now have a nice mother plant for almost every cultivar I originally received (N'joy never took off and reverted back to a normal phenotype).



Bonus picture of the four golden pothos plants, as they are currently, from the very first post on this thread. All of this plus some, from just the 5 original nodes in a bioactive enclosure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 12, 2022)

Recently upgraded my 'horticulture facilities' lol. Went from a roughly 26" x 19" x 72" greenhouse to a 56" x 29" x 77" model.



Couple of growth updates


S. pictus 'Exotica' starting to explode with growth in the new greenhouse.



	

		
			
		

		
	
S. treubii 'Moonlight' showing some vigorous new growth in the greenhouse as well. I'm probably going to keep these two slower growing species in the greenhouse for the winter and see if I can speed their growth up a bit in that controlled environment.



Here's Jessenia absolutely loving the dappled light from this south facing window.



Here's the Cebu Blue, growing in a tangled mess. The Neon to the right and the S. pictus 'Silver Satin' to the left are the original plants in the first post of this thread. Those two plants have vines over 12' long. In fact, you can see the Silver Satin's vines growing along the floor in front of the new greenhouse above. I have big plans for those two plants in the future

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Oct 12, 2022)

Your dedication is insane 

Here are my additions from 2022, slow but beautiful, just in case you ever get into _Pilodendrons_ 

_P. mayoi_


_P. pedatum_


_P. elegans_


_P. squamiferum_


_Monstera dubia_



some of them really do not like the dryness of a regular home-environment and i do have to help them from time to time so the leaves don't get stuck and damaged as they emerge

i can't wait to see them take off next year when they no longer have to root out and acclimate


i am thinking of getting a_ P._ 'burle-marx' next since it is a prolific climber and  i have seen some plants that branch at almost every node, which is just fascinating, _P. scandens_ sometimes do it too.

Anyway, great stuff, i love seeing how you do things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## dman13760 (Oct 12, 2022)

just stumbled upon this thread..... really cool!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## l4nsky (Oct 12, 2022)

Wolfram1 said:


> Your dedication is insane
> 
> Here are my additions from 2022, slow but beautiful, just in case you ever get into _Pilodendrons_
> 
> ...


Lol thanks. I wouldn't say my dedication is insane, more like my patience allows me to plan for long term projects lol.

With the new greenhouse setup, I'm looking into quite a few new plants. The majority of them will probably be Nepenthes sp or hybrids and myrmecophytes, but Philodendron ssp are on the short list (a few of yours have caught my eye). However, this thread is about the Pothos options I'm exploring and growing (I'll probably make another thread for the other plants in the greenhouse  ) and this greenhouse will definently be used to mass produce those Pothos plants. I'm looking at using the 12' of growth of the Neon and Silver Satin along with a lot of the golden pothos growth to make A LOT of cuttings this winter. I'll use those cuttings to fill in 4-6 vertical wall 7 pocket planters (search 'Hanging Planters Meiwo New Upgraded 7 Pockets Large Vertical Garden Wall Planter Grow Bags for Indoor Outdoor Macrame Plant Hanger Wall Hanging Garden Yard Balcony Rail Fence Wall Home Decor' on Amazon to see what I'm talking about) and make a mixed Pothos display wall. I'll probably leave some spaces in it as well so I can fill in some of the other cultivars in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wolfram1 (Oct 13, 2022)

Just what will you do with all those Pothos, you could cover an entire room on all 4 sides with the ones you already have   

Looking forward to it.


----------



## l4nsky (Dec 1, 2022)

Moved all the pothos into the greenhouse for the winter. They don't really need this, but I'm going to try and get as much growth as I can out of them for next year's project (it's a big one lol).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 3, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> Moved all the pothos into the greenhouse for the winter. They don't really need this, but I'm going to try and get as much growth as I can out of them for next year's project (it's a big one lol).
> View attachment 433704
> 
> View attachment 433703
> ...


I hate that this is your thread, because first it was a renewed interest in the breeding of Asian theraphosids and now I want to get into plants. Both of which I blame you for xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky (Dec 3, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> I hate that this is your thread, because first it was a renewed interest in the breeding of Asian theraphosids and now I want to get into plants. Both of which I blame you for xD


Hey, at least plants are easy lol. IMO, you should as it's really a win-win scenario. If you can successfully grow them, you can enjoy them in a room and harvest leaf litter. If you fail, well you still get the leaf litter lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 3, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> Recently upgraded my 'horticulture facilities' lol. Went from a roughly 26" x 19" x 72" greenhouse to a 56" x 29" x 77" model.
> View attachment 430553
> 
> 
> ...


Hold the phone. Let me find out you play MtG…..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## l4nsky (Dec 3, 2022)

curtisgiganteus said:


> Hold the phone. Let me find out you play MtG…..


I have a Deathrender-Thopter Foundry deck that can win in 5 turns no matter the number of opponents and an Eldrazi deck that can put OG Emrakul, Ulamog, or Kozilek out on turn 4, among many others  .


----------



## curtisgiganteus (Dec 3, 2022)

l4nsky said:


> I have a Deathrender-Thopter Foundry deck that can win in 5 turns no matter the number of opponents and an Eldrazi deck that can put OG Emrakul, Ulamog, or Kozilek out on turn 4, among many others  .


PM’d lmao


----------

